

Ask HN: Nice place to work for a month near the beach with good wifi in Europe? - kewball

I am a contractor based in London who is taking some time off to work on a few of my own ideas.<p>I am planning on doing this from a few different locations around Europe and wanted to check if the HN community had any suggestions.<p>Requirements:<p><pre><code>  1) Close to the beach
  2) Not a big city
  3) Good wifi
</code></pre>
I plan to rent an apartment with wifi through airbnb for a month but if you know of coworking space which meets my requirements please let me know.
======
antman
Crete. Very good Internet, perfect beaches. Don't get stuck there forever like
this guy...

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/heinzkabutz-...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/java/heinzkabutz-1899134.html)

------
kewball
Thanks for all the suggestions. I have been to Crete before and loved it. I
also plan on getting fit and healthy while I am there so perhaps the fresh
fruit and veg from the market off La Rambla in Barcelona will be better for me
then all the lovely gyros in Crete.

------
meerita
I would recommend Barcelona, Spain. Not needed on the Barna main beaches, but
I would go to the outer small towns with beach access like Caldes d'Estrac or
Ocata, etc. Really relaxed towns, with clean water and sand.

I go there all weekends to relax.

------
rudasn
shameless plug, but check out Cyprus. there are a lot of Brits here during the
summer and for good reason. protaras/ayia Napa have the best beaches but
limassol may provide you with better WiFi and perhaps better prices. it's a
small island and if you rent a car you can get to a beach within 30 minutes
wherever you are. larnaca is also nice and you may find a cheaper place to
stay there.

let me know if you're interested

------
Peroni
Cork in Ireland is a good option.

There are tons of towns near the beach. Kinsale is one of the more impressive
places that springs to mind.

